# Biore Nose Strips - what am I doing wrong?



## SandyFaithCrow

So I bought this 8-pack of pore strips a bit over a month ago. The first time, I used one after a shower and according to the directions - wet my nose and pressed it on. I had read online that it won't work if you don't leave it on long enough, so the first time I left it on for like 25 minutes (which is well over the directions). It didn't do a thing.

Theeeennnnn I read that if it's _too_ dry it won't work either. So the next time I left it on for like twelve minutes. Then I tried more like ten. Then fifteen exactly. Then I started wetting my nose a lot more, or pressing a warm, wet rag over it afterward, then letting it dry as usual. (This is all a few days apart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Nothing has done a thing, and the last time I used one was like over two weeks ago. I've read that they hurt when you peel them off, but that it does the job and it's worth it.

Um, not for me. What am I doing wrong? Every time, it just peels off way too easily. And it's completely dry. Are these only if you have monster blackheads??? Because mine are relatively mild I guess, but they're all over my nose, they're dark, and they're definitely there.

I now have two strips left, and I'd be thrilled if they worked this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for your help =)


----------



## divadoll

To my understanding of what to do with those strips, you wet your hand and wipe your nose so it is damp.  Put that strip on your nose and wait til it feels kinda crunchy to the touch and peel.  If the strip is too wet, it will get all gummy and wont work.  Time is relative to how wet that strip is so if you are wetting it too much 25 minutes may be too short of a time because it didn't dry.  Try the damp nose trick and if you think it is not wet enough, wet your finger and touch the strip on the outside, the water will soak into it.  Pull it off when you touch it and the outer edge is a bit crunchy.


----------



## AmourAnnette

Steam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Take a hot shower and let your pores open up, then IMMEDIATELY apply the strip while your nose is still wet and make sure to smooth it down so there's no air bubbles. Then pat the rest of your face dry, allow it to work for 15ish mins, and gently pull it off from the outer corners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SandyFaithCrow

Hmmâ€¦well both of you have pretty much described what I do. But it's just never sticky when I take it off, and I do wait until it's completely dry. Maybe too dry? I'm probably going to try Michelle Phan's homemade version from YouTube sometime this week. That would be soooooo ironic if the expensive nose strip was useless and the gelatin/milk mixture worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll

Its not supposed to be sticky when you take it off.  Its just supposed to dry and as it dries, it takes the crap out of the pores which you can see when you peel it off. 

There are 2 formulations of that strip, did you buy the original or the 'new improved' version?  The new version is supposed to be stronger.


----------



## SandyFaithCrow

Well the thing is, it's not sticky or anything when I take it off, but it doesn't take the crap out of my pores either. :/ Hmm, it doesn't say it's the new versionâ€¦ Oh well, thanks anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OH! I saw a guy on YouTube make pore strips by putting egg white on his face, putting a strip of toilet paper on top and then adding more egg white. That's really good for your skin even if it doesn't pull the blackheads out, so I'm going to try it!


----------



## DreamWarrior

The pore strips never worked for me either.  However, my nieces swear by them.






I gave the rest of my strips to them and chalked it up to oily skin and stubborn pores.  There are other methods to use that work, and it sounds like you're open to try new things.  Be happy knowing you tried everything possible and it just wasnt meant to be.

Let us know what you end up trying and how they work out!  Good luck!


----------



## jeanarick

I had a difficult time with them as well.  I tried less water, more water, less time, more time, etc and never had anything better than so-so results.  It would clean the pores on half my nose and not the other or in a little spot.  I finally gave up on them.


----------



## magosienne

I used the method Diva described, but i also had trouble with it, too sticky, too dry, or not enough, sometimes it didn't even clear half of my pores.

you can try steaming, and then try applying a mask, like clay. It will also clean your pores.


----------



## Amber204

I can't say I had any luck with the stripes either, I know its bad but I don't know what else to do. After I shower I squeeze nothing else works and I hate the appearance of clogged pores I feel gross if I don't squeeze them. I just tried that gelatin and milk and it cleaned the surface but nothing else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior

Squeezing is not recommended either, you might stretch out the size of your pores and cause the issue to worse - at least that's what I've been told.

The best remedy from I could tell (and works for me) is to steam and use a clay mask.  Its helps a lot.  Dont get me wrong, I still do what I have to do from time to time, but there are also specialty tools out there that can work better than using your hands/nails too.


----------



## xjackie83

How fast are you taking it off?  After it's dry, I have to peel it off very slowly.  If I rip it off, nothing comes out.


----------



## Amber204

hmm maybe I rip to fast, okay okay I'll try it again and let you know how it goes, gelatin is cheap what the heck lol!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SandyFaithCrow

The directions do say to go slow.

I have tried the egg whites and toilet paper...aaannnnndddd... *drum roll*

IT ACTUALLY kinda WORKED!!! It hardens just like a Biore strip, then you peel it off (slowly). It definitely did not get everything, but compared to the actual strips it did a much better job.

Btw I haven't tried the gelatin yet =)


----------



## divadoll

Egg whites are good to tighten skin too.


----------



## SandyFaithCrow

I know, that feels so awesome! I also love egg white masks. I can't believe all this natural stuff works. 0.0 My friend posted something on her blog about natural beauty products a few months ago, and my first thought was, "EWWW!!!" But since then I started using honey, eggs, lemon juice, baking soda, and occasionally crushed asprin. If you think about it, the chemically-products are the ones with all sorts of toxins and icky stuff. Your body absorbs nutrients through your skin, so why would you put something on your face that you would never dream of eating?


----------



## Amber204

Hahaha Sandy I was the same way I thought what a waste of perfectly tasty honey lol!! Now I have tried a few and am getting really into making my own products I tried the gelatin and milk, and will try the tp and egg next and let you guys know how it goes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenelson

What skin care products are you using?  Maybe the ingredients in the products are clogging pores and causing blackheads.  Take a look at the ingredient label to make sure there are no pore clogging oils or waxes, artificial colors or scents or chemicals.  These are usually the cause for troubled skin.


----------



## SandyFaithCrow

No, unfortunately it's not so simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did find that a moisturizing mask I was using for three months contained mineral oil and biglongunpronounceable chemicals, but I stopped using that a few weeks ago. The only thing I use now is honey, baking soda, and lemon juice (at different points of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


----------



## zadidoll

I've never had a problem with the stripes. I take my shower, dry off and then with a warm wash cloth wet my face again so it's damp but not dripping wet. I dry my hands and apply the stripes to my nose and/or chin. I let it dry until it feels like a dried out piece of well... ever make newspaper bowls with newspaper and glue? If you did that hollow sound it makes when the glue is completely dry... yeah that's the sound my nose strip makes when it's really to peel off. When it comes off I get the junk yank out with it. If it's not working for you it could be that your nose or chin doesn't have enough gunk to yank out (lucky you) OR you're now applying it correctly (too wet). Does it slide around when you first put it on? If so it's too wet which even if it dries won't yank any gunk out.


----------



## SandyFaithCrow

So if there are drops on your nose before you put the strip on, that's bad right?


----------



## DreamWarrior

Wait, did I miss something???  Egg whites??? Who, what, when, where, how??? Share the secret! LOL!



> Originally Posted by *SandyFaithCrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The directions do say to go slow.
> 
> I have tried the egg whites and toilet paper...aaannnnndddd... *drum roll*
> 
> IT ACTUALLY kinda WORKED!!! It hardens just like a Biore strip, then you peel it off (slowly). It definitely did not get everything, but compared to the actual strips it did a much better job.
> 
> Btw I haven't tried the gelatin yet =)


----------



## hxc2dab0ne

haha, I'm sorry to say this, but i find your question quite hilarious.. i use the biore strips religiously. 

1 thing your doing wrong; using it in the shower. these strips are meant as a 'paper mache'

the proper way to use these strips, (NOT IN THE SHOWER... STAND INFRONT OF YOUR SINK) wet your hands and rub the water onto your nose and a little way onto your cheeks. take the strip and place on your nose, do not take it off till it feels hard and dry; so usually about 10-15 mins. pull it off slowly.

when you take it off, make sure you wash your face with warm water first to open the pores that it missed, then rinse with cold water to close the pores and dab dry (never rub dry). put on your favored moisturizer THEN take a very thin layer of Vaseline and apply that to your face so you don't dry out.

don't worry about Vaseline 'clogging' your pores because it doesn't do that.


----------



## hxc2dab0ne

XD


----------



## Mandy Katona

I found this relatively simple pre-step that really kicked up the effectiveness of my pore-strips. There is a cute little step by step on youtube from MakeupbyMichyT

You are going to mix up a dis-incrustation solution: 1 tsp baking soda to 1 cup of water  (some sources say distilled but tap is normally ok). Then soak 1-2 cotton pads in the solution until the pads are fully soaked/saturated. Squeeze out excess liquid and press the pads firmly to the area (nose &amp; cheeks, or chin - where ever you are going to apply the strip) &amp; leave on for about 10 minutes.Re-wet your nose using some of the solution then apply the pore strips according to the directions. 

I just tried it and was kinda floored. One thing - resist going adding more baking soda - adding too much will interfere with the adhesive on the strips.

After you remove the strip you can use a gentle astringent or toner to give a little extra cleansing to the pores.


----------

